# Does high school suck?



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2016)

Particularly for unpopular kids


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah in my experience it was really boring


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yea think of it as hell
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sonic Death Monkey (Aug 11, 2016)

For me it was mostly boring and uneventful. Before HS and after is what sucked for me. Between 1st and 10th grade, I used to get messed with a lot and when the school wouldn't do anything about it, I ended up getting in a lot of fights. So when I got to high school, nobody really bothered with me. BUT, the friends that I did make stopped talking to me a few months after graduation even when I tried to keep contact.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm going to put it quite clear: it's terrible for those who are unpopular. (Not that I'd like to be popular. That'd be terrible too in fact)

It's an introvert's worst nightmare, actually. Coming home from school is like coming home from a crazy war zone; you feel tired and drained and you want to rest, but guess what? Schools the next day again and again... and again. 

And also, the lunches suck :laugh:


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2016)

Well that's quite unfortunate to hear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2016)

I used to be quite popular but then all of my friends started getting into smoking and just doing bad **** and when I didn't follow people stopped bothering with me. Almost everyone in my middle school was like that. I'm really hoping to meet some good people this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Jon Snow said:


> I used to be quite popular but then all of my friends started getting into smoking and just doing bad **** and when I didn't follow people stopped bothering with me. Almost everyone in my middle school was like that. I'm really hoping to meet some good people this year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad to hear you didn't give in to peer pressure.  That's something hard to do, especially in this age. I would never do drugs/smoke either, and although everyone around me is, I'm smart enough to know they don't have much of a future going for them haha. Continue being yourself and don't change a thing for the sake of others!

Also, my post was quite dramatic I'll admit. You get use to it after a while. It's just really tiring for someone like me who gets drained after constant social stimulation.

You'll never get use to the lunches, though. I'm warning you now.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

I absolutely hated it with all my heart. Was completely unpopular and no one seemed to like me... Fortunately, however, high school doesn't last forever, so just make the most of it while it lasts and prepare for when you eventually leave.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

It sucked a lot sometimes but I actually liked it.. it made me feel less lonely, and I like the routine and structure of it too. I only had like 2 real friends, but I had people I could hang out with everyday. Also, I had the same classmates since grade 9 for the most part, so I was comfortable with them and they were nice to me.. had some great teachers too. I'm really sad that it's over.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2016)

The school I'm going to is famous for sports, which I actually don't play even though my family does and they're disappointed in me. I feel as if everybody is going to want to be friends with the football players and stuff but don't have time for someone like me. Especially the girls, I'm worried there will be no decent girls that aren't into *******s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Innocent James (May 13, 2016)

Yes. High school is hell. If the anxiety or other people don't drive you nuts. You go schizophrenic from spending stressing out 8 hours alone on the street looking for a spot to hide feeling like a sub human.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Jon Snow said:


> The school I'm going to is famous for sports, which I actually don't play even though my family does and they're disappointed in me. I feel as if everybody is going to want to be friends with the football players and stuff but don't have time for someone like me. Especially the girls, I'm worried there will be no decent girls that aren't into *******s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that.  Sports are a good way of meeting new people and finding friends _but_ I find it hard parcitipating cause I always get nervous and shy whenever tryouts start and end up chickening out. Your situation sure sounds rough, that's for certain. I hope you are able to find friends soon cause I know what it's like being a loner in HS and it's not fun. 

Personally though, I'd prefer staying unpopular in high school cause being known by everybody just seems so socially tiring and would definitely wear me down. Finding a close group of a few friends is always what you should strive for in HS.


----------



## Sonic Death Monkey (Aug 11, 2016)

Jon Snow said:


> The school I'm going to is famous for sports, which I actually don't play even though my family does and they're disappointed in me. I feel as if everybody is going to want to be friends with the football players and stuff but don't have time for someone like me. Especially the girls, I'm worried there will be no decent girls that aren't into *******s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was like that as well. Majority of the people wanted to hang out with the jocks and cheerleaders.

I went and found the kids that liked rock/metal music and/or enjoyed playing video games. There was still a bunch of people into that, and a lot of them were girls.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2016)

It's hard to come across kids like that these days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Jon Snow said:


> It's hard to come across kids like that these days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me  They're out there. You just gotta look in the shadows.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm in the 12th grade (Aus) and I can say that, in my experience, HS has been.. uh, pure hell. (^: It has gotten better the last two years, but the earlier years are horror stories.

Obviously that's not universal though. Perhaps your experience won't be so bad. Mine has been littered with suicidal thoughts/actions, self harm, low self esteem, bullying, being a misfit, discovering my (not straight) sexual orientation and various mental disorders, unbearable classes, panic attacks/mental breakdowns, embarrassments, crying (a LOT of crying), unrequited love, insufferable teachers... the list goes on.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

It's different for everyone, but most people including the 'popular' kids will agree that it sucked. High school wasn't terrible for me & I actually appreciated as well as was aware of the fact that it was _probably_ the easiest it was going to get for me in life, once I graduated that was it no more walking on a flat plain, it was trying to ride a bike up a steep hill from there. College, jobs, bills etc. stress haha. The only thing that was rough about high school were bullies, and the fact that my hormones were all over the place so I was an emotional depressed mess that had no idea what was going on. Now looking back at it, roughly 3 years later....I realize half the things I was fearful, or upset about, were foolish. People in high school _don't_ matter, I never fully believed that when I was younger, but it's true. Out of a school of 3,000 kids not one of them do I see regularly, and the only people I do keep in touch with are past friends. It's an odd concept because for four years that was my life, and then after that summer everyone moved to different states or countries and nothing about high school mattered except the grades you achieved when you got your diploma. It's a very small portion out of your life. For me high school was rough due to various reasons mainly to due with mental health, but I do have some fond memories as well. Just make the best of it & if it sucks know that it's not forever or a good indicator of how the rest of your life will turn out. You should be fine. Also probably not the best advice as I'm sure you possibly already considered it, but if you're not into sports maybe look into some of the clubs your school has to offer? Even if your school is big on sports, not everyone is a star athlete so I'm sure you'll meet people who are in the same boat as you.


----------



## RueTheKnight (Mar 12, 2015)

Like Panda said, high school is hell because you will be at one of the most emotionally vulnerable stages of your life and every shortcoming will feel like the end of the world especially for introverts with anxiety. I often think if I had to do it again I'd rather be homeschooled. But I will say this, and it's something I tell all my younger cousins, take full advantage of the freedom you have to enjoy yourself right now. Yeah your parents might get on your case but honestly, you will likely never have more free time than you do right now, it is the best time to explore different interests and just try everything. I agree that joining a club is a good way to meet people too. I was vice president of a 3d animation club that basically only had my 3d classmates in it and we honestly just used it as an excuse to keep working on animations at our computers. But it got me something to put on college and job applications!

Also just my personal opinion but it's like 90% a better idea to not actively seek a best friend or close knit group because you will not see many people after high school and it's less stress to just know people in a general sense than to become dependent on a small few. It gives your more space to be constantly inventing yourself without pressure. Again though, just my opinion.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes. It sucks so much. For one thing, high school is very competitive. Everyone looks up to the popular kids and the athletes, and everyone else like us SA folks live a horrible life of having to go to a dreadful place where they shunned everyday by the cook kids. 

However, think of it this way as well. In my experience, the popular kids in high school become the uncool/useless members of society as adults because they were too focused on their appearance and other superficial things than on grades and most importantly their futures. While high school relations are unruly at best, the 'real world' aka your careers are much more important than who your high school best friends were.

I'm currently trying to study my *** off in the coming years so that I can finally get the last laugh at those people who thought that they were on top of the world just because they went clubbing everyday and that I was lame in high school.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2016)

I think that I'll just join a club or two for art or music because those are my interests. I'm sure if I keep the mindset to succeed and have a good life I'll get through it a lot easier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vomitchan (Aug 13, 2016)

Even normal people hate high school. 

The one thing I liked about it was being able to zone out all day then come home to play WoW for 10 hours.


----------



## JustAPeepInTheMicrowave (Jan 4, 2012)

As long as you have a friend and a good guidance counselor, it's bearable.


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

sorry to say, but yeah it's hell. worst four years of my life thus far lol. maybe if you join clubs to make friends it'll be a little better. for me i didnt get involved so that made it even worse


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2016)

I play guitar and plan on joining a music club. It helps me to get through my anxiety 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelpMePlz (Aug 17, 2016)

Honestly in the same situation, starting HS September 6 and mine is also a sports school...

Do you live in Toronto..?


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 11, 2016)

Nah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxJellyfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Vomitchan said:


> Even normal people hate high school.
> 
> The one thing I liked about it was being able to zone out all day then come home to play WoW for 10 hours.


I find that 'normal people' say they miss high school because they actually had friends they could talk to every day.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

speaking as an unpopular kid: YES

and don't worry after highschool

Life gets worse 
a lot.

You'll see. I miss it already. It's a lot safer, at least.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

In my experience: Not really. I wish I was still in high school. Having NO responsibilities rocks; you won't realize how much so until after high school.

High school's the time when everyone's finding themselves. Hell, even in college many people are still doing that. Friendships will probably come and go, sometimes within weeks. I sometimes go through old Myspace and Facebook pics of me and my friends, and in hindsight I'm like,"Wow, those people hanged out together?! That's an odd combination. I don't remember them ever liking each other." I honestly believe that in high school (or at least in my high school) there's a niche for pretty much anyone. One thing I really regret is not hanging out with the nerds, because they were the group I had the most in common with. I didn't want to be seen with them, so I kept hanging out with my loser friends. That being said: if you have a core group of friends now, it will most likely change over the course of the next 4 years. I started high school with a huge group of pretty "close" friends (literally over a hundred of them,) and by senior year, only 3 of them were left. I can't stress enough that making new friends makes the experience so much better. Also, try joining a club because it's a sure way to meet new people with similar interests.

One weird thing I notice is that the jocks and the nerds, both opposite ends of the spectrum, seemed to have loved high school. As opposed to people like myself who just kind of existed somewhere in between them, who either were indifferent to or hated it.

Lastly, do your homework. That's self-explanatory.


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

you know it suck when even after 10 years you still think about how the best memories from school was sick days +_+


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Life Sucks. It's just in high school you start to notice how bad it sucks.

Cliques and social groups and hierarchy within those social groups start to form. All the things they taught you in the lower grades about if you're a good person, and do good things you will be rewarded quickly prove to be lies. Bad people can because successful/good people can become victims.

Don't look at High School as a burden, look at it as a reality check. This is what life will be like. That is the* REAL* education you are getting, don't waste it.

Learning how to survive high school, will prepare you for the real challenges life will throw at you.


----------



## pearlgrey (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm in year 11 (uk) right now and I have to say it does suck quite a lot, being a social outcast at least lol. There are a lot of people so if you want to be alone there's not really anywhere to go. Also all my friends from before last year have kind of moved on. I hope it's better for you. Joining clubs is a good start.


----------

